# Headfirst -PMP



## returner (3 يونيو 2009)

السادة الأعضاء الأعزاء،
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه أول مشاركة لي في المنتدى وارجو أن تنال إعجابكم 
برنامج headfirst لكورس ال PMP وهو برنامج يمكنك من إختبار معلوماتك ومدى قوة تحصيلك لمحتويات هذا الكورس ويؤهلك نسبيا لدخول الأمتحان 

التحميل 

http://rapidshare.com/files/240299835/Headfirst_PMP.rar.html
أو
http://www.4shared.com/file/109592404/a1b6a60c/Headfirst_PMP.html

و بانتظار تعليقاتكم


----------



## mido85 (3 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم... جزاك الله خيرا على البرنامج
but sorry the picture attched here showing the message was occured when i tried to set up the program...
help me please


----------



## returner (3 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحقيقة أنا مش عارف حل المشكلة بس ممكن تعيد الداون لود للبرنامج من اللينك 
download pmp fastrack 6 form this link http://www.rmcproject.com/free/ftdemo/pm_fastrack-pmp_6.0.0.zip
ثم أتبع إجراءات الكراك كما في الملف المرفق


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (3 يونيو 2009)

تسلم ايدك
وربنا يكرمك


----------



## essa2000eg (3 يونيو 2009)

الاخوة الكرام 
ده برنامج ريتا الاصدار الجديد المتوافق مع الكتاب pmbok 4 
وطريقة التركيب هى 
اعمل تنصيب للبرنامج عادى 
خد ملف الداتابيز الموجود فى مجلد الكراك وروح على مجلد البرنامج الموجود عندك على السى فى البرامج وقم بلصق الملف سيصبح لديك برنامج به 1400 سؤال وشرحهم 
عند فتح البرنامج دائما تختار ديمو
وشكرا


----------



## mohamedsaid78 (4 يونيو 2009)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MouneerPMP (4 يونيو 2009)

Thank you.......................................


----------



## السيف الاخضر (4 يونيو 2009)

essa2000eg قال:


> الاخوة الكرام
> ده برنامج ريتا الاصدار الجديد المتوافق مع الكتاب pmbok 4
> وطريقة التركيب هى
> اعمل تنصيب للبرنامج عادى
> ...



اخي ممكن تشرح لنا اكثر بارك الله فيك...
ماذا تقصد ب سي في البرنامج؟ 
اذا كان بامكانك ان تساعدنا بصور او بشرح مفصل فنحن لك من الشاكرين 
والسلام


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (4 يونيو 2009)

*خبطة كبيرة :77::75:*

جزاك الله خيرا أخي العزيز
البرنامج يعمل بنجاح :77: :75:ويعطي عدد 1458 سؤال موزعين على النحو التالي:
Initiation 135
Planning 440
Executing 278
Monitoring & controling 435
Closing 75
Professional & social resp 95
--------------------------------------------
Total 1458


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (4 يونيو 2009)

*العفو يا هندسة بس.................*



السيف الاخضر قال:


> اخي ممكن تشرح لنا اكثر بارك الله فيك...
> ماذا تقصد ب سي في البرنامج؟
> اذا كان بامكانك ان تساعدنا بصور او بشرح مفصل فنحن لك من الشاكرين
> والسلام



العفو يا باشا 
بس هو يقصد
ال
C drive
اللى فيه البرنامج
مش ال (سى فى) اللى هى السيرة الذتية للبرنامج
:67:


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (4 يونيو 2009)

طب حد عنده بأه
ال head-first


----------



## returner (4 يونيو 2009)

عبدالقادر حجاج قال:


> طب حد عنده بأه
> ال head-first


أيه ده يعني مش هو ده Head-First???:17: غريبة مع أني كنت فاكره هو:82:
عموما حصل خير لو لقيت الHead- First إن شاء الله ها أرفعه فورا


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (5 يونيو 2009)

returner قال:


> أيه ده يعني مش هو ده Head-First???:17: غريبة مع أني كنت فاكره هو:82:
> عموما حصل خير لو لقيت الHead- First إن شاء الله ها أرفعه فورا


لا يا باشا
ده ريتا الجديد
مش ال head first


----------



## essa2000eg (6 يونيو 2009)

الاخوة الافاضل تحية طيبة اسمحوا لى ان اقدم لكم الشكر الجزيل على المداخلات الرائعة و بالنسبة لكتاب HeadFrist PMP اعمل فى الجوجل بحث على الاسم ومعه كلمه Free download وان شاء الله حتلاقيه على طول وهو كتاب ظريف واسلوبه متميز فى الشرح بس لازم تبدأ معاه من الاول وتاخد وقتك وللاسف النسخة المتوفرة منه الان على الصدار القديم من PMBOK ولسه الاصدار الجديد قدامه شويه على ما الكتب التى تشرح تنزل وتنتشر وتكون متاحه ​


----------



## returner (8 يونيو 2009)

*إلى الأدارة*

ممكن أي حد من المشرفين يساعدني في تعديل أسم الموضوع من Headfirst-PMP إلى PM FASTrack v6 وشكرا


----------



## tgaber (8 يونيو 2009)

من فضلكم فين هو crack directory اللى موجود فيه ملف database.xml وشكرا


----------



## dev (8 يونيو 2009)

tgaber قال:


> من فضلكم فين هو crack directory اللى موجود فيه ملف database.xml
> وشكرا



mee too. i can't find it 

please upload the directory again


----------



## م.أمجد (8 يونيو 2009)

اشكر كاتب الموضوع على البرنامج وسأقوم بتنزيله.

اقترح يا شباب العمل الجماعي وتبادل المعلومات ، مثلا استطيع القيام بشرح باب ( Cost Management)
فقط بشرحي له ستتركز معلوماتي بشكل اكبر وايضا قراءة الجميع له ستطيع تذكر افضل ، وهذا من باب تجربة.

لكم التحية


----------



## returner (9 يونيو 2009)

tgaber قال:


> من فضلكم فين هو crack directory اللى موجود فيه ملف database.xml وشكرا


ملف الكراك موجود مع مجلد البرنامج في اللينك أول الموضوع
http://www.4shared.com/file/109592404/a1b6a60c/Headfirst_PMP.html
وعموما أنا أعدت رفع الكراك لوحده في اللينك : 
http://www.4shared.com/file/110746737/72dcad8c/pm_fastrack-pmp_600_crack.html


----------



## lody33 (9 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
تم التنزيل والتجربة ممتاز
جربت خمسين سؤال لم اجد فرق بينه وبين الاصدار السابق لا ادري هل الفرق بين الكتاب القديم والجديد ليس كبيرا ؟


----------



## lody33 (9 يونيو 2009)

م.أمجد قال:


> اشكر كاتب الموضوع على البرنامج وسأقوم بتنزيله.
> 
> اقترح يا شباب العمل الجماعي وتبادل المعلومات ، مثلا استطيع القيام بشرح باب ( cost management)
> فقط بشرحي له ستتركز معلوماتي بشكل اكبر وايضا قراءة الجميع له ستطيع تذكر افضل ، وهذا من باب تجربة.
> ...


 

اوافقك الراي لتعم الفائدة


----------



## returner (9 يونيو 2009)

lody33 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> تم التنزيل والتجربة ممتاز
> جربت خمسين سؤال لم اجد فرق بينه وبين الاصدار السابق لا ادري هل الفرق بين الكتاب القديم والجديد ليس كبيرا ؟


أولا جزاكم الله خيرا على المشاركة
ثانيا من خلال حضوري للكورس في أحد المراكز المعتمدة أخبرونا أن الفرق بين الأصدارين ليس كبيرا فعلا ويا ريت لو أي أحد من الأخوة الأعضاء عنده تعقيب على هذا الموضوع ما يبخل علينا به وشكرا


----------



## essa2000eg (10 يونيو 2009)

Check out the slide show here:
http://www.slideshare.net/gryasam/changes-public. 




ألاخوة الكرام 
لقد وجدت هذا الملخص البسيط عن الفرق بين اصدارات كتاب PMBOK لكنى لم استطيع تنزيلها فاتمنى منكم ومن الاخوة محاولة حفظه بشكل يمكن منه الرجوع له عند المذاكرة وشكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_houssam (11 يونيو 2009)

مشكور أخي على البرنامج


----------



## abdulla2nd (12 يونيو 2009)

*PMP Simulator*

*يرجى أعادة رفع الكراك لوحده ، وشكرا جزيلا
*


----------



## lody33 (13 يونيو 2009)

essa2000eg قال:


> Check out the slide show here:
> http://www.slideshare.net/gryasam/changes-public.
> 
> 
> ...


 

حمل الملخص في ملف بوربوينت من الرابط وجزاك الله خيرا علي الافادة

http://www.4shared.com/file/11146298...gespublic.html


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (15 يونيو 2009)

tgaber قال:


> من فضلكم فين هو crack directory اللى موجود فيه ملف database.xml وشكرا





dev قال:


> mee too. i can't find it
> 
> please upload the directory again





abdulla2nd قال:


> *يرجى أعادة رفع الكراك لوحده ، وشكرا جزيلا
> *



الإخوة الأعزاء

مرفق الكراك الذي يم تحميله وتشغيله بنجاح.

يتم نسخ الملف الموجود بالمجلد المرفق ويتم الذهاب إلى الرابط التالي والموجود على جهازك إذا كنت قمت بتنصيب الجهاز على الجزء C من الهارد ديسك :

C:\Program Files\PM FASTrack v6

ويتم نسخ الملف في هذا المجلد ستظهر لك رسالة تأكيد إذا كنت تريد بالفعل استبدال الملف القديم بالجديد ، فاضغط موافق ، وبإذن الله سيعمل البرنامج ويعطيك أكثر من 1400 سؤال.

وشكراً للأخ الفاضل صاحب الموضوع.

والله الموفق


----------



## mahzad2005 (15 يونيو 2009)

Thanks a lot Shareif


----------



## abdulla2nd (15 يونيو 2009)

جزيل الشكر للمهندس/ شريف.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (15 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا...الملف غير متوفر على الرابيد شير المتاح لدينا للتنزيل (ممكن رفعه مرة اخرى؟) ..اما الفور شير محجوب لدينا في اليمن.


----------



## mostafa_war (16 يونيو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً وجزاك الله خيرا
كنت ابحث عن الفست تراك 6 ولم اجده 
وكانت مفاجاه عندما حملت Headfirst PMP.rar ووجدت انه ما كنت ابحث عنه 
رب صدفه خيراً من الف سيرش


----------



## saaaaaad (16 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## akhurais (17 يونيو 2009)

الله يجزاك كل خير يا returner 

ويعلي مراتبك 

فعلا أنا كنت عم بستنا هالموضوع بفارغ الصبر

ويا ريت أحد المشرفين يعدل اسم الموضوع كي يستفيد الجميع

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على مجهودك الأكثر من الرائع


----------



## bryar (18 يونيو 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز على المصدر الرائع ونرجوا ان تزودنا بكتاب Head first في حال حصولك عليه


----------



## طارقسيسى (21 يونيو 2009)

اخى الفاضل والله مشاركة رائعة ومفيدة لكل من له امل فى هذه الشهادة المهمة لكنى اسأل حضرتك هل يوجد كتاب مبسط لفتح المواضيع الموجودة بال pmbok غير كتاب ريتا على اساس ان يكون ملخص مفيد للمواضيع الواردة فى pmbok؟ لو موجود يبقى افدتنا افادةكبيرة وجزاك الله خير الجزاء عنا 
بترولى على وشك pmp


----------



## returner (21 يونيو 2009)

إن شاء الله يا أخوة أول ما يتوافر لي اي مصدر من مصادر شرح أو إمتحانات الpmp سوف أحضره لكم على الفور 
وبالمناسبة أنا لم أدخل الأمتحان بعد لأني في إنتظار النسخة الجديدة في أول يوليو بإذن الله والله يكون في عون الجميع 
 والله الموفق


----------



## ashraf abu eita (24 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على ال crack لكن انا جربت انزله و ال الاسئلة اصبحت موجودة في ال Knowledge Area و ال Process Groups لكن اسئلة ال PMP بقيت 25 سؤال فقط حيث يجب ان تصبح اكثر من 1400 سؤال.

الرجاء التوضيح و شكرا.

م. أشرف


----------



## ahmedelkady95 (2 يوليو 2009)

dear all please i can not find the crack folder.... can any provide it for me???
thank you


----------



## ahmedelkady95 (2 يوليو 2009)

شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا أخي العزيز
> البرنامج يعمل بنجاح :77: :75:ويعطي عدد 1458 سؤال موزعين على النحو التالي:
> Initiation 135
> Planning 440
> ...


 انا طبقت نفس الخطوات لكن تغير عدد الاسئلة من 24 سؤال الي 25 سؤال فقط لاغير مع اني عملت 
over right على ملف database.xml بس مش عارف ايه المشكلة .. ممكن حد يفسر؟؟؟


----------



## ahmedelkady95 (2 يوليو 2009)

شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> الإخوة الأعزاء
> 
> مرفق الكراك الذي يم تحميله وتشغيله بنجاح.
> 
> ...


 


عزيزي الأخ شريف لقد انزلت البرنامج وكان به 24 سؤال فقط ثم قمت بجميع خطوات نقل الكراك ونسخه في نفس المكان الموجود به الملف الاصلي ثم اعدت تشغيل البرنامج فظهر لي 25 سؤالا فقط ارجو الافادة؟

Ahmed Elkady


----------



## مهندس احمدسمير (4 يوليو 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء بعد ما نزلت كتاب PMP 4 th edition مش لاقية ممكن حد ينزلة مرة تانية


----------



## wtk720 (27 أغسطس 2009)

*شكر واجب*

والله يأخى مش عارف اشكرك ازاى على الخدمة الرائعة باضافة هذا البرنامج المهم فلك جزيل الشكر على هذه الإضافة


----------



## mwaseem75 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

Thanks Mr. Ashraf for PMFastrack 6


----------



## hosnipmp (24 ديسمبر 2009)

dear returner;

kindly requist to provide me the licence no. for the fast track as urgent 

thanks for your support


----------



## smartf (25 ديسمبر 2009)

This file is no longer available because of a claim by _RMC Publications, Inc._


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (25 ديسمبر 2009)

رااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## Resident Engineer (16 يناير 2010)

حاولت فعل ذلك و لم ينجح.. ممكن توضيح اكثر لعمل الكراك للحصول على 1400 سؤال ؟ شكرا


----------



## Resident Engineer (16 يناير 2010)

برجاء ارفاق ملف الكراك ؟


----------



## نانسي عادل (24 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المجهود
لكن ممكن أي لينك لملف الكراك من فضلكم؟


----------



## ahmed labib (25 يناير 2010)

يا جماعة الكراك مش موجود.أرجو المساعدة


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (25 يناير 2010)

*رفع الملفات مرة اخرى*

برجاء رفع الملف مرة اخرى لتعذر التحميل
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmed labib (25 يناير 2010)

يا جماعة الكراك مش موجود في الملف. أرجو المساعدة


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (27 يناير 2010)

ضربة ممتازة
تسلم ايدك


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (27 يناير 2010)

فعلا بعد التنزيل لا يوجد ملف كراك


----------



## aati badri (25 فبراير 2010)

فات الاوان


----------

